# Carriage Ridge or Carriage Hills in the winter.



## lobsterlover (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm confused. They both have indoor pools I understand but Hills has the in/out pool. Is it too cold to swim in?
Basically I want a miracle and to find a last minute trip to one of these resorts or somewhere else close to home on March break. Somewhere kids will be happy...we're not big skiiers but may go one day. It would be tough with a 3 year old.
Opinions wanted!
Thanks


----------



## CSB (Jan 20, 2010)

I do not find the Carriage Hills pool too cold to swim in but I like the water to be refreshing as this pool is. 

Many people would find it too cold especially on a windy day when the wind blows the plastic strips open which divide the outdoor from the indoor.

Good luck finding a last minute place in these resorts for March break. Miracles sometimes happen!


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jan 20, 2010)

*Carriage Hills or Ridge*



lobsterlover said:


> I'm confused. They both have indoor pools I understand but Hills has the in/out pool. Is it too cold to swim in?
> Basically I want a miracle and to find a last minute trip to one of these resorts or somewhere else close to home on March break. Somewhere kids will be happy...we're not big skiiers but may go one day. It would be tough with a 3 year old.
> Opinions wanted!
> Thanks



If you are open to a rental at Carriage Hills or Ridge, try this site:

http://www.wyndham-vacations.com/resorts.html


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 21, 2010)

*Thanks for the info*

Can anyone tell me if there is one better and more convienient than the other. Where do the kids activities take place?
Thanks, I will check out that site.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 21, 2010)

Check out both Hills and Ridge resorts on the shell website.* We own at Hills, live nearby, but have never stayed at the newer Ridge resort. Had a brief look at one of the Ridge units four years ago, and it looked a*touch better appointed...but both are upscale.* Both resorts ring the Horseshoe Valley ski resort, but Ridge is right adjacent and you can walk between resorts.  Hill has a nice rec centre with pool in the heart of it's complex.  There are a couple of restaurants at the Horseshoe Valley complex, and a grocery store with LCBO boutique about 5km down the road.  Barrie and mall shopping is about 20 minutes south.


http://www.shellvacationsclub.com/


----------



## CSB (Jan 21, 2010)

The activities are shared between Ridge and Hills. For instance the snowshoeing is at the Hills recreation centre. The aqua fitness is in the Ridge pool etc.
You can walk from Ridge to Hills but it is not exactly a really short distance. With a young child I might be tempted to take the car.

Both the resorts are at the top of the ski hill. From Ridge you can ski right down but from Hills it is possible but not always convenient. They close the lift near Carriage Hills at about 4:30 (in December) so you can't ski down because the lights aren't on and the lift is closed. 

The Horseshoe resort is located at the bottom of the hill and that is where the restaurants, hotel, and tubing are located. 

The rec centre has games that you can borrow and they have a nice selection. There are also DVD's but you have to pay a fee to borrow them.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 25, 2010)

*Thanks*

that info was very helpfull!!
I know I will get there, I'm just not sure when!


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 26, 2010)

*Wow, scored one*

Stalking the RCI site has paid off again. I managed to  scored a last call rental for Carriage Hills for March break. I am looking forward to seeing what this resort is like. It would be nice to find a great place so close to home.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 9, 2010)

*RCI deposits for Carriage Hills?*

I just checked RCI for Carriage Hills deposits, and found none.  Carriage Ridge had deposits, but not Carriage Hills.  What happened?


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 10, 2010)

*just checked*

I am a points member. I saw lots on the weeks side and on last call.


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 16, 2010)

*Just got back.*

I now see the Ridge side is so close to the ski out which is probably why Ridge is so popular compared to Hills.


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 17, 2010)

Ridge is ski in/ski out whereas Hills is not.  But the ski season is into it's last week or two at Horseshoe.  It was looking rather thin especially around the edges, as I drove by yesterday.  Lobsterlover, I'm curious did you hear any talk of Skylines plans for the redevelopment of Horseshoe Valley Resort while you were at Ridge?


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 17, 2010)

*Hello*

No I didn't hear anything about skiline. I did not attend anything.
We stayed just a few days. We skied Sat. and Sun. and that was enough for my 3 yr old. The hill was perfect for him, very slow. There's really nothing else to do like everyone says especially with no snow.
We enjoyed it but would only return just to ski.
Thanks for your advice on restaurants and such.


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Lobsterlover.  We live nearby in a subdivision adjacent to the resort, and bought into Hills when it first opened up with the intent to use the facility as a country club...but we really haven't taken full advantage.  The 'gold club' access pass to facilities on the property and discounts to green fees and lift tickets, has gone up each year in price with less access and more restrictions, so we didn't renew it last year.  But we hear Skyline has great plans for the Horseshoe Valley Complex, which facilities Hills and Ridge share.


----------



## CSB (Mar 17, 2010)

Lobsterlover, we ended up going skiing at Horseshoe just for the day today. Beautiful sunshine and had a hard time not overheating. My husband skied in shorts! I was thinking of you and wondering if it was possible to bump into you. 
We would have used the Carriage Hills pool but owners are not allowed to use the facilities for the day during March break.


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 23, 2010)

*Nice...*



Ironwood said:


> Thanks Lobsterlover.  We live nearby in a subdivision adjacent to the resort, and bought into Hills when it first opened up with the intent to use the facility as a country club...but we really haven't taken full advantage.  The 'gold club' access pass to facilities on the property and discounts to green fees and lift tickets, has gone up each year in price with less access and more restrictions, so we didn't renew it last year.  But we hear Skyline has great plans for the Horseshoe Valley Complex, which facilities Hills and Ridge share.



There sure are some nice homes around there. I felt a little bad for people who have homes on the same road as the entence to Hills. I'm not sure which came first, the homes or Hills but if it was the homes they must be mighty upset about all the traffic.
I remember reading the link to the article in the Star about the plans for Horseshoe. I think it was you who posted that. Sure sounds good.


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hi Cindy*



CSB said:


> Lobsterlover, we ended up going skiing at Horseshoe just for the day today. Beautiful sunshine and had a hard time not overheating. My husband skied in shorts! I was thinking of you and wondering if it was possible to bump into you.
> We would have used the Carriage Hills pool but owners are not allowed to use the facilities for the day during March break.



We left Wed. morning but you couldn't have missed us if we were there. We were apparently quite the specticle. I guess not too many 3 yr olds go skiing!! I myself didn't think it was possible but the little guy took to it no problem. Just held my hand all the way down....again, again, mommy! People were pointing, smiling and asking how old he was. Pretty funny.
The sun was fabulous! Made us forget all about the rain on the Sat/Sun.
I don't think you would have enjoyed the pool Cindy. I'm sure you copuldn't have fit one more person in it!! It was so packed full of March breakers like ourselves. Really nice to swim outside when that sun was shinning though.
thanks for the avice on which unit to request.
Cheers
On to the next vacay...Barbados!! The Crane!!


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 23, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> There sure are some nice homes around there. I felt a little bad for people who have homes on the same road as the entence to Hills. I'm not sure which came first, the homes or Hills but if it was the homes they must be mighty upset about all the traffic.



Lobsterlover, we live in a more modest subdivision a couple of km down the road from the resort, but on the same ridge.  You are right about the traffic on the road into Hills...far too busy for our liking.  It looks like they closed the ski hill for the season yesterday.  Their website says they will re-open Easter weekend weather permitting, but the longrange forecast suggests the ski season is over!


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 13, 2010)

*Georgian Valley Project*

It appears that the big winners if this proposed Georgian Valley Project gets built will be the owners at Carriage Ridge.

http://lodgesathorseshoe.blogspot.com/

The construction of the Upper Village will be right next to Carriage Ridge.  They will go from boondocks to ski village once this is built.  No more complaints about being out in the middle of nowhere at the Ridge.


----------



## CSB (Apr 13, 2010)

Maple Leaf, thanks for the link. I can't find any details about the upper village and where it will be located in that link. I would assume, knowing the resorts, that there would only be room near the Ridge for more development. I think that the Hills owners will be happy as well. Any idea about when they plan on starting this development on the upper village?


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 13, 2010)

*The Upper Village*



CSB said:


> Maple Leaf, thanks for the link. I can't find any details about the upper village and where it will be located in that link. I would assume, knowing the resorts, that there would only be room near the Ridge for more development. I think that the Hills owners will be happy as well. Any idea about when they plan on starting this development on the upper village?



A description of the Upper Village is buried on page 49 in the Horseshoe Information Session presentation deck on that website.  Here is a link:

http://www.oro-medonte.ca/ws_par/groups/public/@pub/@oromed/documents/web_content/wspar_022946.pdf

You can see that they are proposing a ski lodge, hotel, recreational facility, zip line launch and organic farm next to Carriage Ridge.  Also, additional residential units.

That presentation claims Skyline will finish the planning in Spring 2011.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 13, 2010)

*Port McNicholl on Georgian Bay*



Maple_Leaf said:


> A description of the Upper Village is buried on page 49 in the Horseshoe Information Session presentation deck on that website.  Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.oro-medonte.ca/ws_par/groups/public/@pub/@oromed/documents/web_content/wspar_022946.pdf
> 
> ...



Also, if you go to this website there is a link on the right of the page labeled Georgian Valley - Port McNicholl.  It's very interesting as well for those who like the water.

http://lodgesathorseshoe.blogspot.com/

Skyline wants to link Horseshoe Valley with Port McNicholl.


----------



## CSB (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, looks really nice. Planning stage is next year so it will take many years to complete this vision if there are no objections from local people.

Do you know anything about Port McNicholl. I have never been there and wonder how far it is from Horseshoe Valley. I would go there from Carriage Hills in the winter if they had skating on water like they showed in the pictures (as long as it was not too long a drive). My son asked me just this past week if we could go to Ottawa in the winter to skate on the Rideau Canal.


----------



## Ironwood (Apr 13, 2010)

Cindy, here's the plans for Port McNicholl.  I haven't been there in about 3 years, so I have no idea whether indeed this redevelopment is underway.

http://www.portmcnicoll.ca/portmcnicoll/index2.html


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 18, 2010)

*Not much up there yet...*



Ironwood said:


> Cindy, here's the plans for Port McNicholl.  I haven't been there in about 3 years, so I have no idea whether indeed this redevelopment is underway.
> 
> http://www.portmcnicoll.ca/portmcnicoll/index2.html



Here's a couple of videos from Summer 2008.  They show the Port McNicholl water sports office.  You can see a few boat trailers, docks, sea doos, sea kayaks, banana boats, etc.  There may be more up there now.

http://www.youtube.com/user/kaplanmediagroup#p/u/20/BH8CKDVKIaM

http://www.youtube.com/user/kaplanmediagroup#p/u/19/qK9D1-9uedQ


----------

